# Yamaha M-4 and C-4



## rodl (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a set of Polk SDA-2's and I need some power to drive them. I'm looking at a M-4 and C-4 pre, the asking price is $250. Is this a good price and will these vintage gear be a good fit?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to Home Theater Shack. Vintage Gear can be amazing or be an nightmare. If you are able to audition these components, I would feel a good bit better about doing so.

If looking just to do a 2 Channel Setup, Harman Kardon and NAD make some nice Integrated Amplifiers that should be in the same price range as the Yamaha Separates you are looking at. Even better, you will have a Warranty.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rodl (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, I've listened to these Yamaha's and they seem to be in good shape. My question is for the money vs amps for the money, is this a good price?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
You are talking about components made before I was even born. I am afraid I am not to up to date on the vintage market as they are circa 1978. With components this old things like the condition of the Capacitors are important to consider.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rodl (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks JJ, 1978 seems like yesterday to me second year in college. Those were the days! Nice list of gear, looks like fun. Maybe an old guy will respond with some info. Rod


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm no vintage guru as all the equipment listed is also far beyond my era but for my 2cents i would say you could put your money elsewhere for better more updated equipment. The only way i would buy gear like that is if i was into collecting older gear.
Best of luck in your decision.:T


----------



## rodl (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, but I'm one of those guys that's into collecting older gear. The speakers (SDA's) are from the mid 80's, most of my gear is vintage like myself. Any old guys out there that may have used the old Yamaha stuff, let me know what you think of the M4 and C4. Thanks


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

If you are comfortable with the fact that you will likely need to repair them eventually, than they would be a decent match. I recently replaced a set of SDA's for a customer and before disassembling the system listened to the setup and they were interesting and provided a good sound stage.


----------

